# Use of coal or fly ash around goats



## msjuris (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

As I'm sure most of you are dealing with the same icy conditions, I'm hoping someone might have some experience using coal ash also know as fly ash around the exterior of the goat pen and on people paths to keep traction while walking across the ice.

I live in the coal regions of PA and coal ash is what our township uses, rather than salt, to coat the roads.  It works like a charm.

However, I'm not sure if it would be harmful to the goats.  I've used it outside their pen area, but was considering using it inside the pen so that they don't slip.

Any thoughts on the use of coal ash?

Thank you,
Marcy

D'oh sorry posted to the wrong group.  Meant to put this under Goat not Sheep.  Of course, feel free to give advise, its always appreciated.


----------

